# Taylor's Knives



## The Edge (Dec 20, 2013)

Here's the first Japanese blade I got. It shocked me as to how well it cut, and headed me down this rabbit hole.


----------



## The Edge (Dec 20, 2013)

Now since I had one Nakiri, I thought two would be better! This is also my first custom handle by Mike Henry!


----------



## The Edge (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## The Edge (Dec 20, 2013)

It was quite difficult to get a shot of how thin this is behind the edge...


----------



## The Edge (Dec 20, 2013)

View attachment 21074


View attachment 21075


View attachment 21076


View attachment 21077


View attachment 21078


This is my first handle from Stephan, and I still have a little work to do on the knife as well. Now I need my girlfriend to agree to take pictures of the rest of my knives


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 20, 2013)

Those are some gorgeous knives. What is the third one.


----------



## The Edge (Dec 20, 2013)

The third knife is a Kochi 240mm Kurouchi Kiritsuke shaped Gyuto with handle by Mike Henry.


----------



## Jordanp (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice knives and I especially like the custom handles :biggrin:


----------



## easy13 (Dec 20, 2013)

That Kochi is a beast


----------



## ecchef (Dec 20, 2013)

Them's some nice cuttin' irons, Taylor! Handle on the Forgie is outstanding.


----------



## The Edge (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Getting handles is almost as addicting as getting new knives


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 21, 2013)

What was your first?


----------



## cheflarge (Dec 21, 2013)

Super nice WOOD!!! :ubersexy:


----------



## The Edge (Dec 21, 2013)

My first was a Tanaka nakiri in R2 with Ironwood handle.


----------

